# Advice for Assembled PC. RAM selection.



## vikasgh (Oct 23, 2012)

I am going to buy an *assembled PC*

I want to install* AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor* and *Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 *Motherboard.

I am not sure for RAM selection. The Processor ask for *1866 *MHz Frequency memory, while there are no ram in my budget with this requirement. Mobo asks for *1066, 1333, 1800 (O.C.).* 

I selected some RAMs, please tell me which to buy. It must be* supportive to Mobo and processor*. Else I am going to waste my money. 

G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT) Rs. 1252
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)  Rs. 1204
Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KVR1333D3N9/4G) Rs. 1062
Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-4G) Rs. 935

<I live in *Katni. *My nearest Service Centres are located in* Jabalpur. *But Only *Kingston's* Service Centre is available there as I know.>


I am buying these products from* FLIPKART. *
Please tell me if I can use *1600 MHz *frequency RAM in this mobo or not.
If yes, Then will it support Corsair Vengeance ?

To be sure,* I'll use 2 RAMs and make it total 8 GB.*

*I also want to know, If my RAM is single channel, and mobo needs dual channel, will the RAM work with it ? I can use 2 RAMs if needed.*

Please answer me as early as you can, because festive season is coming, prices could be increase.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Oct 24, 2012)

Okay you can use any of those RAM modules with your motherboard 
And for what use are you buying this PC 
Fill this form out so that forum members can suggest a good rig suited for your needs


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
 Ans:

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
 Ans:

3. Planning to overclock?
 Ans:

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
 Ans:

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
 Ans:

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
 Ans:

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
 Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
 Ans:

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
 Ans:

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
 Ans:

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
 Ans

And if you are going for FX 4100 after reading reviews on Flipkart please check out some benchmarks and buy a better processor like i3 or ohenom ii


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2012)

get these x2 : they a normally clocked @1333Mhz, but most probably can do 1666Mhz well if u set RAM frequency @1666Mhz from BIOS. but u should not go above 1666 with these.
G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT) | Ram | Flipkart.com

get these x2, they are normally clocked @1600, just set RAM speed @1666 or even 1866 in bios. these do overclock well.
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com

but these corsairs have large heat sinks, if u plan to use a big processor heat sink like CM hyper 212 evo in future , u will have to give up 1 RAM slot to make space for the HS. on the other hand, these here have shorter heat sinks : G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) | Ram | Flipkart.com


ur mobo will do well will 1333/1600 RAMs, but if there is some memory bandwidth heavy applications u run, or u want to give up page file (virtual memory) then setting 1866 MHz will be better. well, if u want to give up page file, having 12gb - 16gb RAM is said to be the minimum requirement.

make sure u have one well ventilated case if u need to OC the RAM. 

u better make a new thread with the template as carlon suggested, and u will be given a perfect set by experienced people.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2012)

there is no point in getting ram above 1600 as performance gain won't be noticeable for most of the applications for most of the users.


----------



## vikasgh (Oct 29, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Okay you can use any of those RAM modules with your motherboard
> And for what use are you buying this PC
> Fill this form out so that forum members can suggest a good rig suited for your needs
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind suggestion.
As you said, i3 or phenom ii could be better than fx4100, so I will think about it.
But my reason for choosing it is because it's latest.

Now for Ram, I will go with corsair vengeance or G.Skill ripjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2x4 GB) as "icebags" said.
Please let me know, If I am right or wrong.

I have read the format you suggested before and from now on, I will use it for new posts.



whitestar_999 said:


> there is no point in getting ram above 1600 as performance gain won't be noticeable for most of the applications for most of the users.



Ok, thanks for the answer. I've decided to use 1600 MHz ram.



icebags said:


> get these x2 : they a normally clocked @1333Mhz, but most probably can do 1666Mhz well if u set RAM frequency @1666Mhz from BIOS. but u should not go above 1666 with these.
> G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT) | Ram | Flipkart.com
> 
> get these x2, they are normally clocked @1600, just set RAM speed @1666 or even 1866 in bios. these do overclock well.
> ...



A HUGE THANKS TO YOU "ICEBAGS". YOU HELPED ME SO MUCH.
I didn't know that ram can affect pagefile. thanks for letting me know that. I will rather set frequency to 1866 Mhz.


Now, as you said, I will use corsair vengeance or GSkillRipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (2x4 GB) RAM.
As you are saying to use big heat sink, I want to know, is it necessary to use other heat sink instead one which comes with the processor when not overclocking. If yes, please suggest me one.


I AM NOT GOING TO OVERCLOCK MY PC as I am new for that thing.


----------



## icebags (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ other heatsink not required if not overclocking, just make sure the stock heatsink is correctly placed and the case has proper ventilation (front/back fans, with side vents).

and don't get too excited about pagefile disabling, that requires 12-16 gb RAM to be effective (assuming u are having 64 bit OS to install more than 4 gb RAM). u can disable pagefile @ 8 gb RAM, and it may not be helpful at all. and some program "require" pagefiles to be there to just "run". so if u wish, try lowering pagefile to 256mb/128mb and see if performance improving. some programs may crash if they dont find proper pagefile amount, you have to set the amount to 2-4gb as usual for those.

get 1333mhz if going for i3, get 1600 mhz if going for fx4100.


----------



## vikasgh (Oct 30, 2012)

icebags said:


> ^^ other heatsink not required if not overclocking, just make sure the stock heatsink is correctly placed and the case has proper ventilation (front/back fans, with side vents).
> 
> and don't get too excited about pagefile disabling, that requires 12-16 gb RAM to be effective (assuming u are having 64 bit OS to install more than 4 gb RAM). u can disable pagefile @ 8 gb RAM, and it may not be helpful at all. and some program "require" pagefiles to be there to just "run". so if u wish, try lowering pagefile to 256mb/128mb and see if performance improving. some programs may crash if they dont find proper pagefile amount, you have to set the amount to 2-4gb as usual for those.
> 
> get 1333mhz if going for i3, get 1600 mhz if going for fx4100.



Okay, than I am going to buy corsair vengeance and FX4100 as I have decided before.
Thanks, Again..

Please Visit my wishlist in flipkart. Tell me if prices are too high. 

Flipkart.com: Vikas Gupta's WishList: vikasgh Wishlist.

Will my Cabinet work fine with these items ?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Oct 31, 2012)

You can go for this Mobo
MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Or ASRock 970 Extreme3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## vikasgh (Oct 31, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> You can go for this Mobo
> MSI 970A-G46 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> Or ASRock 970 Extreme3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com




Asrock 970 is fine but out of my budget. 

So I looked for MSI 970A-G46.
I tried to compare it with Gigabyte 880GMA-USB3

I found more things in MSI. But there some things I don't know about.
Please look at "general features" and "Back panel ports". There are more details in Gigabyte rather than MSI.
So I can't decide if MSI have those ports or not which are described in Gigabyte's detail and if I need them or not.

Also "General Features" I can't understand much more in this part of both.
Please explain me in simple language.

THANKS FOR YOU KIND SUPPORT. I NEVER CHECKED FOR THAT MOTHERBOARD BUT NOW I THINK, IT IS BETTER.
But there is not even 1 review in flipkart about this mobo.

I want to end my confusions. Thats why I am asking more question. 

And also, will corsair vengeance work with this mobo ?
What is Auto Overclocking ?

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2012)

MSI is better.it is based on newer AMD SB950 chipset compared to gigabyte's older AMD SB710 chipset.msi has 6 sata 3 6gbps ports & it also has a S/PDIF Out port(good for connecting high end speakers/home theater system).only disadvantage msi has is that it has no onboard graphics meaning you can't use this board without installing a graphics card first(reason why it has no video output port like dvi,hdmi etc like in gigabyte).


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2012)

yah msi is better, expecting this pc to be used for gaming. having no onboard grafix also mean more efficient use of the grafix card. also this mobo can do 1866MHz ram without overclocking itself - ur 1600MHz rams will he to be over clocked though. just set ram speed @1866 in BIOS and u r done, do this if you feel the need at all, otherwise leave the ram @1600, that's sufficient for daily works and most applications.



vikasgh said:


> Will my Cabinet work fine with these items ?


310 cabinet is fine. see if u can add a front fan with connection to chassis fan port to mobo. 
*www.flipkart.com/deepcool-xfan120l...JFZG&ref=ade0e86d-823e-4c59-ba23-4fa51e7a6310


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 3, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI is better.it is based on newer AMD SB950 chipset compared to gigabyte's older AMD SB710 chipset.msi has 6 sata 3 6gbps ports & it also has a S/PDIF Out port(good for connecting high end speakers/home theater system).only disadvantage msi has is that it has no onboard graphics meaning you can't use this board without installing a graphics card first(reason why it has no video output port like dvi,hdmi etc like in gigabyte).



Ok. So it is better in all the way but Graphics.
Are you saying that without buying graphics card, I cant use this mobo ?
If that so, then suggest me some graphics cards supporting to this mobo and please try if it is possible about 5000 Rs.



icebags said:


> yah msi is better, expecting this pc to be used for gaming. having no onboard grafix also mean more efficient use of the grafix card. also this mobo can do 1866MHz ram without overclocking itself - ur 1600MHz rams will he to be over clocked though. just set ram speed @1866 in BIOS and u r done, do this if you feel the need at all, otherwise leave the ram @1600, that's sufficient for daily works and most applications.
> 
> 
> 310 cabinet is fine. see if u can add a front fan with connection to chassis fan port to mobo.
> *www.flipkart.com/deepcool-xfan120l...JFZG&ref=ade0e86d-823e-4c59-ba23-4fa51e7a6310



I've added the fan to my wishlist.

But the only problem is that, I can't buy graphics card now, I want to buy it separately after sometime because it is out of my budget now. I am not so eager for gaming, I can wait for it. Would the MSI's mobo work if I dont buy Graphics card ? I mostly want to do my daily job work in it which is more important. 

If it is necessary than suggest me one graphics card in cheapest price. My budget could be about 5000/- for Graphics card, But I dont want to buy it now.
Please help.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 3, 2012)

The MSI board is much better than the 880G based chipset that you had chosen earlier 
You can get a cheap PCI visual adapter for now and then buy a GPU when you want

If you are buying now get a HD 6670 at least *www.flipkart.com/his-amd-ati-radeo...AYFK&ref=b6dd46da-0dff-4859-92a3-0042c0d439e4
I would advice you to buy a cheap Video adapter for 1k locally if possible use it and when you have money buy a card like the HD 7750 or the GTX 550Ti


----------



## icebags (Nov 3, 2012)

yah, u have 2 options, either go with the msi + cheap vga addon (rs 500- 1000 see below links) or go with the gigabyte u mentioned, if u dont require the advanced features of msi.

PCI VGA Card, 128/256 MB - Add-on Cards - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals
PCI VGA 8MB - Add-on Cards - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals

first one is beter, but make sure these cards support ur monitor resolution.

for gaming, anything below 7750 is basically a waste. :-/ what are you going to do with this pc anyways, office work/ multimedia/ photoshop or something else ?


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 4, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> The MSI board is much better than the 880G based chipset that you had chosen earlier
> You can get a cheap PCI visual adapter for now and then buy a GPU when you want
> 
> If you are buying now get a HD 6670 at least HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> I would advice you to buy a cheap Video adapter for 1k locally if possible use it and when you have money buy a card like the HD 7750 or the GTX 550Ti





icebags said:


> yah, u have 2 options, either go with the msi + cheap vga addon (rs 500- 1000 see below links) or go with the gigabyte u mentioned, if u dont require the advanced features of msi.
> 
> PCI VGA Card, 128/256 MB - Add-on Cards - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals
> PCI VGA 8MB - Add-on Cards - Zebronics - Always Ahead - Largest Range of Peripherals
> ...



The only reason I made this post was to make a PC complete my requirements.
I didn't know any of the things I know now after reading your replies.
*So I give a huge thank to all of you.*

_Now I am in very confusion. 
My PC components I am sure about:
AMD FX 4100 Processor
X2 Corsair Vengeance 4 GB
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet With power suppply of ATX PS2.
Seagate 1 TB SATA Hardisk.
<AND BUYING SAMSUNG OR LG DUAL LATER DVD WRITER LOCALLY>_

*I am not fully sure about mobo.*
So, Talking about the *MSI 970A* and *Gigabyte 880GMA:*

*MSI* has everything + extra compared to *Gigabyte.*
But It does not have graphics support.
So I have to buy a PCI *VGA Card *or a *graphics card *if I choose *MSI.*
For a while I was very confused and tried to search a better Mobo than MSI with Graphics Support.
and I found 
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Mobo.
Which have graphics support.

Main features while comparing this to MSI (Some feature written in one mobo section are not available on the other as flipkart is saying):
*Gigabyte GA 970A-DS3*
1. Integrated Graphics card             2. Not written anything on flipkart.
3.  Multi GPU Support-AMD CrossFireX
4.  Realtek HD with channels 2, 4, 5.1, 7.1
     High Defination Audio (Nothing writter about supporting dolby home theater.)
5.  PCIe x16 Slots, Generation-2.0 (Running at x16), 1, 2.0 (Running at x4), 1
6.  Raid Configuration- with JBOD
7.  ATX Power Connectors-1 (24 Pin ATX Power Connectors), NO 8 PIN ATX 12 V Power connectors.
8.  Other Connectors-1 x 4 - pin ATX 12V Power Connector, 1 x S/PDIF Out Header, 1 x Power Fan Header, 1 x Clear CMOS Jumper
9.  NO Optical S/PDIF Ports and S/PDIF Out ports at BACK PANNEL

*MSI 970A-G46*
1. Not Available                             2.   Memmory Unbuffered
3.   Multi GPU Support-AMD CrossFireX, NVIDIA SLI
4.   Realtek ALC8892 with Channels 8.
     True Blu-ray Audio Support, Lossless 24bit / 192 kHz HD Audio
5.   PCIe x16 Slots, Generation-2, 2.0.
6.   Raid Configuration-Without JBOD
7.   ATX Power Connectors-1 (24 Pin ATX Power Connectors), 1 (8 Pin ATX 12V Power Connectors)
8.   Other Connectors-1 x SPDIF - Out Connector, 1 x Clear CMOS Jumper
9.   S/PDIF Out ports-1 at BACK PANNEL
10.    OC GENIE AUTO OVERCLOCKING.

AND THERE ARE MANY DIFFERENCES IN GENERAL FEATURES SECTION WHICH I DONT UNDERSTAND.
HERE IS THE COMPARISON LINK.


I am only talking about Gigabyte's both mobo because I don't want to spend money for a Graphics Card. But If MSI is FAR BETTER THAN BOTH OF GIGABYTE MOBO, I will have to buy it.

Now If I buy MSI mobo, then I have 2 options:
1. Buy a Graphics Card-*The cards Samuels has suggested would may not work with my Monitor which have 15 pins. Can I do something for that ? If not, then please try if can suggest 15 pin monitor supporting graphics cards. *

2. Temporarily select any PCI VGA Card.


Your primary suggestion is zebronics PCI VGA CARD 128/256 MB.
If you write its price, it would be nice. Yeah it's 15 pin port could support my monitor. My monitor is set now 1024x768 resolution and I work on it always.

I am owner of a COMPUTER JOB WORKING office. I do typing, printing, surfing and all simple stuffs but I also play games.

Now, the conclusion of this all stuff is confusion.




*SO ONLY THING IMPORTANT WHICH I NEED IS HELP IN THIS*

Please tell me:
1.Which is better between GIGABYTE GA-970-DS3 and MSI 970A-G46 ?
If first is better than I am going with it.
If not, then I am going to buy MSI 970-G46 with one condition:
PCI Card must be cheap price (about 1000/- or less. But you can suggest with less or more price).

2. What about overclocking, I know its not imp for me but It could effect in some ways. (MSI has OC GENIE AUTO OVERCLOCKING while GIGABYTE DOESN'T. Will it effect ?)

3. Which graphics card is supported to both ? Tell me if there some good graphics cards available with 15 pin monitor support.

4. What about power supply ? Please take a look at my power supply and tell me will it support both of the mobo and graphics cards ? Because I search about HD 7750 and it was asking for 500 W. Mobos' also asking for 65 or 95 watts. I don't know will the power supply support this all.


I know, I am taking this post so long, but I am new in assembling PC. So I want a fully satisfying PC else I will waste my money for a slow or non-working PC. That's why I am asking and asking. But really I am so grateful to you all for helping me so far and also increasing my knowledge. Thanks.

Waiting for your reply.


----------



## icebags (Nov 5, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 doesn't have onboard video either, flipkart has written it wrong. there is no video connector at the back.

and you should have filled in Carlon's template (2nd post), cause FX4100 is very much an overkill for "typing, printing, surfing and all simple stuffs". its more suited for multi thread supporting programs including some latest games, which require a capable grafix card as well. anyways you can play older games that dont require grafix card.

for the purpose u mention, Intel Pentium G630 or at max i3-2120T/2130T is more cost effective and suitable.

power supply should be corsair CX430V2.


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 5, 2012)

icebags said:


> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 doesn't have onboard video either, flipkart has written it wrong. there is no video connector at the back.


Ahh... Flipkart's mistake and I didn't even noticed one time. My fault.  

Now, because The MSI mobo is better than any of the mobo, I select it to my list. But I am not fully confirmed to buy it because buying a graphics card will make a big burden to me and my father.

I request you to *mention the near-about prices of zebronics PCI VGA Card* as it looks to work with my monitor (15 pin monitor).
If I should buy it locally or online (and also where from) ?


*For Graphics Card which I would buy later*, I don't think 7750 will work with my monitor. It doesn't look to have 15 pin port. So what would be better option, to use any older Graphics Card or to buy it with a monitor which support it ?



icebags said:


> and you should have filled in Carlon's template (2nd post), cause FX4100 is very much an overkill for "typing, printing, surfing and all simple stuffs". its more suited for multi thread supporting programs including some latest games, which require a capable grafix card as well. anyways you can play older games that dont require grafix card.
> 
> for the purpose u mention, Intel Pentium G630 or at max i3-2120T/2130T is more cost effective and suitable.
> 
> power supply should be corsair CX430V2.



Thanks for your suggestion.
But I could not choose any of pentium series because I already had Intel Pentium Processor, which was very slow for mine even for the workings I mentioned.
As for I3-2120, I dont want to buy it, because even benchmarking showing it lower than fx4100.
When I compared both, I3-2120 was lower.
So There is no question for that. 

But I3-2130 is much better than Fx-4100. Even I thought to buy it. But it requires different mobo and for that I have to get more details about it and also start every search again. So I decided not to change it, cause it will lead to more confusion.

*So after studying the full post from starting, I finally come to this decision.*

I am buying FX-4100 (My decision)
X2 Ram Corsair Vengeance (Your Suggestion)
Seagate 1 TB HDD (My decision)
Cooler Master Elite 610 Siver Cabinet with ATX PS2 (My decision)
1 Sata Dual Layer DVD Drive (My decision)
Cooler Master Elite 310 silver (My decision)
Deep Cool Fan (Your Suggestion)
and last thing which is in confusion is MSI 970A-G46 and Gigabyte GA880GM-USB3. Which I will decide with my budget. 

And because *My father told me to decide fast,* I am not going to change any of the above things.

But heartily thanks to your suggestions because you all increased my personal knowledge and for a future PC I would remind this post.

*Last and only thing left is power supply.
The only question left now is for a power supply.*
If not talking about overclocking, would it work fine using the one PSU coming with the cabinet or I really have to buy a this special power supply ?
Do I really need other power supply for this PC while cabinet is providing one ?
Is the cabinet's power supply not compatible for this whole rig ?

If yes, then your suggestion for corsair CX430V costs 2703/-.
I will add it to my wishlist after you tell me if it is necessary to buy it.

THANKS>>>>>>>>>


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2012)

Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 should be good enough, just go for it.
Either buy a Corsair VS450 or CX430V2, the later one is better. and it's a necessity.

I don't have any idea how much is the zebronics card, u need to check it locally. Anyways, if u buy  GA-880GM-USB3 then u wont need that card. And u may add graphics card of ur choice on it later, so, don't think about it.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 6, 2012)

> If not talking about overclocking, would it work fine using the one PSU coming with the cabinet or I really have to buy a this special power supply ?



Please note, there is no PSU in the cabinet of range like 310 or 311.

You will have to buy a separate PSU.

Better to buy the cabinet locally, which comes with PSU, iBall / Zebronics or such brands have good looking cabinet with generic PSU.

Since there is no GPU and low powered configuration, buying costly PSU would be waste of money as the features will not be used.



> <I live in Katni. My nearest Service Centres are located in Jabalpur. But Only Kingston's Service Centre is available there as I know.>



This is a very very important point since with Assembled PC buy only those which has service center near you.

Otherwise look for Branded PC from those vendors which will support your location.


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok. I am going to leave MSI, because today I search many times and found that MSI 970A-G45 and G46 are failure while Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 is much better and more reliable.


I leave mobo selection on my budget.

1.   I open Elite Cooler master 310 Cabinet's home page and it is showing a Standard ATX PS2 attached. Please confirm me, am I right or wrong ?



2.   I want to know, how much *power supply is required for Fx-4100*.

3.   This is the Graphics Card, I chose-
Sapphire AMD ATI Radeon HD 6450


It needs 400 W. As your suggestion Corsair CX430V2 PSU would be better.
Please let me know, *if GPU and Processor will work fine with this PSU ?*

4.    If mobo have *PCI ex x16 2.0,* and gpu has *PCI-E 2.1 Bus Std,* will it affect ?

5.     What are *multi GPU Support* and *AMD Crossfire, Nvidia SLI* ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

1. Elite 310 comes with no PSU attached.
2. CX430v2 is enough unless you OC the cpu.
3. GT520 1GB DDr3 is much better.
4. No - both will work fine.
5. you can't CF/SLI with the GPU you are getting.


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 9, 2012)

topgear said:


> 1. Elite 310 comes with no PSU attached.
> 2. CX430v2 is enough unless you OC the cpu.
> 3. GT520 1GB DDr3 is much better.
> 4. No - both will work fine.
> 5. you can't CF/SLI with the GPU you are getting.



1. Ok, I'll it buy from local.
2. Will add it.
3. What is steam processor, appearing in details section ?
4. Ok.
5. Which mobo are you telling for, 880gma or 970a ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2012)

3. This should give you a better idea :
Stream processing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
5. Both ... and the GPU of-course


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 11, 2012)

So, Now at last point, this is my build-
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS)
Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GT520 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
Deepcool XFAN120L/B


Cabinet, DVD-RW Dual Layer buying from local.
Will all that work great ?

Isn't there a Graphics Card which support AMD CrossfireX in the same range for that mobo (GA-970A-DS3) ?


----------



## gyanbhartip (Nov 11, 2012)

vikasgh said:


> So, Now at last point, this is my build-
> AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor
> Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard
> Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (ST31000524AS)
> ...



you have got a nice rig 


but you should be at least having an amd radeon hd7750


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2012)

I am not sure about the Motherboard OP is going for, *but stay away for the MSI 970A-G46 board.* Today I've done some research and find out the *VRM failure rate is catastrophic*, even with slightest overclocking. It is mentioned in couple of Forums that MSI had eariler mentioned in their product site of this board, not to overclock it but that has been removed recently. They just covered the VRM with a big Metal heat sink to make it look like a good design. Gigabyte DS3 is a far better design in terms of build quality and VRM design.


----------



## topgear (Nov 12, 2012)

@ OP - for the gfx card get this instead 
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com

 for HDD get WD and what about the PSu ??


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 12, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I am not sure about the Motherboard OP is going for, *but stay away for the MSI 970A-G46 board.* Today I've done some research and find out the *VRM failure rate is catastrophic*, even with slightest overclocking. It is mentioned in couple of Forums that MSI had eariler mentioned in their product site of this board, not to overclock it but that has been removed recently. They just covered the VRM with a big Metal heat sink to make it look like a good design. Gigabyte DS3 is a far better design in terms of build quality and VRM design.



I just did the same thing you did. That's the biggest reason I deselected MSI 970A. And becuase Gigabyte 970A-DS3 will not do this kind of things and even protect it better, I chose it.



gyanbhartip said:


> you have got a nice rig
> 
> 
> but you should be at least having an amd radeon hd7750



I you look better on mobo's specification, you will find it only have PCI Express 2.0, while Radeon HD 7750 wants PCI Express 3.0. I don't think it will work.



topgear said:


> @ OP - for the gfx card get this instead
> HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


I chose the 2 GB card, because it doesn't ask for adding much more money.
Is it ok ?


topgear said:


> for HDD get WD and what about the PSu ??


I installed WD before, I got it damaged in 2yrs. While when I had seagate it worked for 7 years and still working.
I don't know WD or seagate which one is better more, but my experience goes with seagate.

For PSU,
Please mention, *if the graphics card is fine for this build, which one PSU should I buy.*

And one thing more I am asking so many times in this forum-
*How many watts does the processor (FX-4100) need ?*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cilus (Nov 12, 2012)

The processor Power requirement varies depending upon the use but the TDP of FX 4100 is 95W. For your rig, Corsair CX 430V2 will be enough.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

- Seagate offers 1 year warranty and WD offers 2 - rest is your choice.
- 2GB Vram is useless for cards like HD6450 - so paying even 100 bucks for that extra amount of memory does not make any sense.


----------



## Technogeared007 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never buy seagate hdd...they corrupt very fast..and occour a lot problem...get wd caviar blue 1tb.
And get a better gpu...your rig id grtting spoiled due to it. :/


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 15, 2012)

Sorry for replying so late. Was busy in festive things.



topgear said:


> - Seagate offers 1 year warranty and WD offers 2 - rest is your choice.
> - 2GB Vram is useless for cards like HD6450 - so paying even 100 bucks for that extra amount of memory does not make any sense.



I am going with you. WD is my choice now.
Chose 1 GB Vram.



Cilus said:


> The processor Power requirement varies depending upon the use but the TDP of FX 4100 is 95W. For your rig, Corsair CX 430V2 will be enough.



CX430V2 Selected.

Now, this is my build.
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard
WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EARX)[/URL]
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
2xCorsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
Deepcool XFAN120L/B

I think this is best for my budget. 
Rs. 24192. I can't go beyond this.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 15, 2012)

^See if you can find an FX 4170 they are rare but performs better than FX 4100 else you can OC FX 4100 to get that performance


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

FX 4170 is not released in India. 
Just one suggestion from my side, try to get a better Graphics card. You can go for a single stick of Ram as it can be added later and use the rest of the money to get something like GT 620 or GT 630.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 16, 2012)

^why is it not available?

A friend of mine has one thats why suggested


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 17, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> ^See if you can find an FX 4170 they are rare but performs better than FX 4100 else you can OC FX 4100 to get that performance





CarlonSamuels said:


> ^why is it not available?
> 
> A friend of mine has one thats why suggested



I tried to find it online but it is not available. I don't know its releases or anything but it isn't available on flipkart.



Cilus said:


> FX 4170 is not released in India.
> Just one suggestion from my side, try to get a better Graphics card. You can go for a single stick of Ram as it can be added later and use the rest of the money to get something like GT 620 or GT 630.



I already decided to buy one ram now and one later.

GT 630 is out of my budget.

GT 620-
*Forsa NVIDIA GT620 1 GB SDDR3 Graphics Card*------RS 3493
11 Ratings-5 Stars-1 Reviews

1400 MHz
96 CUDA Cores
PCI Express 2.0
Fan: 2
64-bit, 1 GB SDDR3 Memory with 1300 MHz
1 x Dual-Link DVI
Additional-NVIDIA PureVideo HD Technology, TrueHD and DTS-HD Audio Bitstreaming, NVIDIA CUDA Technology, NVIDIA PhysX Technology, NVIDIA FXAA Technology, NVIDIA Adaptive Vertical Sync



*HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card*-------RS 2661
11 Rating-4.2 Stars-4 Reviews

625 MHz
160 Stream Processor
PCI Express 2.1
Fan: 1
64-bit, 1 GB DDR3 Memory with 1000 MHz
HDTV Support
3D SUPPORT-YES
Additional-Dual Monitor, 7.1 Audio, Native HDMI, Open CL, 1080p Full HD, AMD App Acceleration, 3rd Generation TeraScale Engine, Accelerated Video Transcoding, Display Flexibility, Dolly TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio Support, Enhanced Unified Video Decoder (UVD) 3, Enhanced Internet Browser Applications

*Comparision-*
Forsa NVIDIA GT620 1 GB SDDR3 Graphics Card vs HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com


Now please tell which is better at its price ?

<I will just play games with it and will watch mkv, avi videos, I don't work with videos conversion or bulk photo editing>


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 17, 2012)

Get GT620 of the two


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2012)

YA, GT 620 is basically a re-branded GT 430 whereas GT 630 is re-branded GT 440, or a overclocked version of GT 620.

If you can buy from Smcinternational.in then get this one:  MSI GT430GT OC 2GB at Rs 3675. This card has better cooler, better build quality and factory overclocking. It is far better than the the Forsa GT 620 you have chosen.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

I think Op can also consider HD5570 as an option.


----------



## vkl (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes if one can find hd5570 for around 3.5k or less then it is better.Else  MSI GT430GT OC 2GB is fine.
hd5570 is slightly faster than gt430.Gt620 is a rebranded gt430 as said by Cilus with a 64bit bus instead of 128bit in the gt430.


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 18, 2012)

*This is the comparison of 4 gpu.*
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card vs HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card vs Forsa NVIDIA GT620 1 GB SDDR3 Graphics Card vs Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GT430 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6450 GPU 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

Forsa NVIDIA GT620 1 GB SDDR3 Graphics Card

Forsa NVIDIA GeForce GT430 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card


My choise is * PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card.*

But I want your opinion. It will help me to choose right one.


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2012)

you are lucky that HD5570 is still available  - get it ASAP


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> you are lucky that HD5570 is still available  - get it ASAP



Thnx. I chose 5570 and deselected others.

This is my build:-
AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Motherboard (Out of stock this time)
WD Caviar Green 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD10EARX)
PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card
Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
x2 Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
Deepcool XFAN120L/B (Out of stock this time).

Can I replace deepcool XFAN120L/B with any other ?


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 19, 2012)

If possible get fans locally I find them to be 50-100 rupees less than online prices


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

vikasgh said:


> Thnx. I chose 5570 and deselected others.
> 
> This is my build:-
> AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100 Processor
> ...



get this 
Deepcool XFAN120L/R | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 20, 2012)

So adding XFAN120L/R will make the rig fine.
(I am firstly going to check for fan locally).

What type of Cabinet will it need ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2012)

that fan is good but better would e to get CM 90CFM 2000 RPM Led fans - green one costs Rs. 460 on FK which is lesser than the local market price only if you don't mind the color 

anyway, any cabinet with 120mm fan mount option will do just fine and it would be better if you can tell us your budget for the cabinet ?


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> that fan is good but better would e to get CM 90CFM 2000 RPM Led fans - green one costs Rs. 460 on FK which is lesser than the local market price only if you don't mind the color
> 
> anyway, any cabinet with 120mm fan mount option will do just fine and it would be better if you can tell us your budget for the cabinet ?



I am not going to change the fan.
As flipkart is just offering for more than 2000, I don't want to waste more in cabinet. 2000 will be okay.
Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Blue)

I selected this. There is no better in this range in flipkart. Now you tell me, if it support the other equipments i.e. PSU, Mobo, GPU.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Nov 21, 2012)

This Cabinet will easily house all your components 
As you want to buy only from flipkart the Elite 310 is your only choice


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 22, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> This Cabinet will easily house all your components
> As you want to buy only from flipkart the Elite 310 is your only choice



Ok, so my build is complete. Now what things will I do after I buy them all ? How to assemble them ?
I have seen some videos in youtube but for especially this build, I want to have your opinion.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

search for AMD Cpu Install vid ( Am3+ specially ) on youtube if you are still unsure on how to do that - nothing special other than this. Installing every components is very easy on that cabby and for HDD make sure you keep the connectors side to the mobos side. 



vikasgh said:


> I am not going to change the fan.
> As flipkart is just offering for more than 2000, *I don't want to waste more in cabinet*. 2000 will be okay.
> Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet (Blue)
> 
> I selected this. There is no better in this range in flipkart. Now you tell me, if it support the other equipments i.e. PSU, Mobo, GPU.



getting a good cabinet and spending some more bucks for it is never a 'waste'. - just my 2 cents.


----------



## vikasgh (Nov 24, 2012)

So, My final decision comes here. Maybe end of this post.

THANKS ALL TO THOSE WHO GAVE ME ANSWERS AND INCREASED MY KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THIS ALL.

I AM VERY GRATEFUL TO YOU ALL.

Your help saved my money and gave me a satisfactory about my First PC.



topgear said:


> search for AMD Cpu Install vid ( Am3+ specially ) on youtube if you are still unsure on how to do that - nothing special other than this. Installing every components is very easy on that cabby and for HDD make sure you keep the connectors side to the mobos side.
> 
> 
> 
> getting a good cabinet and spending some more bucks for it is never a 'waste'. - just my 2 cents.



Ok, I will search for AM3+ CPU Install Video.

THANKS AGAIN.


----------

